# Shed Hunting in the Badlands



## tstorbak (Sep 18, 2003)

Just curious if anybody has noticed if the deer out west have shed their antlers yet. If not, does anyone know when they might. Thanks.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

They already dropped those mutha#$%!as back in the early parts of Jan. I found a nice set of 6x6 muley sheds last fall while hunting antelope out [email protected]!!!!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

This time last year, some still had antlers. 

But they are generally dropped by now and from what i've seen they have been.


----------



## tstorbak (Sep 18, 2003)

I appreciate the reports! I went hiking in the badlands last week hoping to find one, but didn't have any luck. It was good exercise though, so I will have to try again. Does anybody have any advice or information to help me find some. I had my dogs along and was trying to teach them to search also, but I think that wil take some work. Anyone ever hear of dogs working to find sheds?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

tsorback,

To my knowledge dogs can be used for shed hunting. You may want to post this question in the dog forum. Lot of knowledge in there...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Dogs will pick up sheds for you all you have to do is use a shed for a toy for a while and they will be finding toys all over out there for you. If their young they might get confused on what they are out there for. I used mine for a few years then decided to let him stick to finding birds.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Like buckseye says you can train a dog to find anything. Cook a couple hot dogs and cut them up into 10ths and put them in a baggie in your pocket. Seed your yard ( make it easy at first) with small antlers. Everytime they find one give them a piece of hot dog as a reward, you might have to lead them to them on a leash or toss the antler at first. After a while give them a meat reward every other time and just verbal praise the other times. Soon they will bring you everyone they come across. Similar to training drug dogs.


----------



## bowhntr1 (Mar 16, 2005)

tstorbak said:


> I appreciate the reports! I went hiking in the badlands last week hoping to find one, but didn't have any luck. It was good exercise though, so I will have to try again. Does anybody have any advice or information to help me find some. I had my dogs along and was trying to teach them to search also, but I think that wil take some work. Anyone ever hear of dogs working to find sheds?


YES, dogs can be trainned for this. Actually I have a dog going through the training right now. It takes about 6-8 weeks. I have a gentlemen that has trained police dogs for 30 years. He has trained 2 last year. So I would suggest finding someone that trains police dogs, and trains them for bomb detection and drugs and they can easily train a dog for you to do this. I am getting a black lab trained. Be prepared though, it is running me about $4,000 and he supplies the dog or there is someone that sells information of how to do it yourself if you have the time. His address is Mr. Gerald Carlson 1136 Point Basse Ave Nekoosa WI 54457. I do not remember how much it was, but it was very reasonable and it would work, if you just had the time to do it. I also included a web site that was pretty cool. http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/h ... 0903sheds/


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

i spent $4,000 once to find a shed.it was a easy find.spraying calcium on my tractor window led me to a huge antler with a g-somthing or nother sticking out of my rear flat tire's sidewall.now i shed hunt too,but only from a tractor seat.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

do you think training your dog to find sheds would be bad if you are also training him for birds.... can dogs do both?


----------

